# Is this litter safe for hedgies?



## soile6661 (Aug 2, 2013)

hi, i have wooden bedding as well as paper bedding currently, but i found a new one (haven't seen it in pet store before) and i'd like to know whether it's safe for hedgehogs, here is a link to the product:
http://www.asan-cz.com/en/products.php

on the bottom, they say it's made from cellulose, is that okay?

thanks a lot


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm a little hesitant on the "aloe vera extract" added...parts of the plant can be toxic, so it's generally recommended to avoid it completely. I don't know much past that though (which is why I just avoid anything with it, rather than risking it).

I also can't tell what the size of the particles is from the pictures - small particles can get caught in privates (especially with males) and cause issues.


----------



## grins&needles (Sep 10, 2013)

I would get something else...


----------



## Pyndsay (Apr 27, 2013)

I recently saw my vet and she told me the absolute best substrate of anykind to use is old news paper! I recently made the switch and I'm quite happy


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Newspaper isn't recommended for hedgehogs because of the ink and because its very cold when wet and can trigger a hibernation attempt.


----------



## ceopet (Sep 20, 2013)

I am a fan of fleece myself. I guess I am lucky that my hedgie only pees and poops in her litter box and wheel though. I just put a paper towel in her litter pan and we are good to go


----------



## Pyndsay (Apr 27, 2013)

Ohh well I don't mean for the whole cage, just litter areas, I also use fleece in my cage. That was what I had said to my vet(in regards to ink) however she reassured me that the inks used in North America are vegetable based and hedgie safe. The news paper doesn't stay anymore saturated than any other litter I have used, plus I change it every day.


----------



## Pyndsay (Apr 27, 2013)

That's just my experience, I hope I'm not offending anyone! I whole heartedly believe fleece is the best and am also lucky my hedgies use a litter box.


----------



## lilythehedgie (Sep 20, 2012)

This is what I use for Lily's litter:http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11279854&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No It's recycled paper pellets. (It's similar to Yesterday's News.) This is just another option for litter, though.


----------



## redhead38 (Jul 11, 2013)

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11272884&f=PAD%2FpsNotAvailInUS%2FNo

This is what we use...also a paper litter


----------

